# Welcome Back Camry



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Some of you might remember a thread I established in late October called Bye Bye Camry. In my posting I talked a lot about our missing car, stolen from our front yard. I was upset and discouraged and in true Outbackers.Com fashion many of you posted replies that cheered me up. From the bottom of my heart I thank you. This is why I love this forum so much. We are a family (sometimes I call us a "tribe").

Approximately three weeks after the car was stolen I received a call from the Cobb County Police Department informing me that our car had been recovered. They didn't have any information about the condition but told me that once they finished dusting it for prints and otherwise processing it, I could pick it up. The next morning Mrs. Reverie and I took time off from work and went to the impound yard to see it.

The outside was a little scarred-up. They had hit something breaking the grill, right headlight and turn signal. Unknown to us they had crushed some braces that support these parts. Opening the car up we could see the car was wounded but could be fixed. Access doors were broken, a speaker grill and door handle were ripped off, and everythign was in chaos but essentially the car was intact. Oddly, the car battery was in the back seat. We installed it again.

We paid the impoundment fee and went to start the car but no luck. The battery was dead. We had the car towed and put it in the hands of Marietta Toyota and State Farm Insurance.

Last night I got the car back. It looks great and runs just as good as before. Our eight-year old daughter told us that she had prayed for the return of the Camry every night since it was stolen. I would say her prayers have been answered.

The actual cost of this is more than the $200 deductible. After five years of saying "no" to moving (we've been here a little over 10 years) I lost the argument. We have purchased another house and are in the process of selling this one (I know, backwards way to do it but what are ya gonna do?). My kids now know what it feels like to be violated. Some would argue that it was an inevitable life-lesson for them but I would have preferred it to have come later in life. I wouldn't call them "scarred for life" but there is a certain wariness that comes from this they now have.

In the end nobody was killed or hurt, our car is back in the driveway actually a little better than when it departed (I had them fix a few other things) and we have something to talk about for years to come. Thank you for listening to my babblings but I thought you might find this interesting.

Come on Spring. I need to go CAMPING!

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Reverie, Glad to hear that you got your Camry back
With little damage to it.
Glad you have a happy ending to that situation.
And good luck with your new house.
Ha, you have to do what best for your kids

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie,

Your story just goes to prove that with the proper attitude (to include an attitude of prayer), anything is possible. I commend you and your family for your spirit.

I hope that all goes well in the "aftermath" of this incident and your "something to talk about for years to come" will be just that....something to _talk_ about, and not get _upset_ about.

Good luck in selling your house and best wishes in your new one.

BTW, Spring is not too far away!

Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Nick;
Glad to hear the auto member of the family is back and restored to good shape. I understand about the feeling of being violated. Out Dodge was broken into a couple of yrs. ago on vacation and everything inside taken or damaged/destroyed. The urge is to put extensive security in place on everything you own. This will fade as time goes on. In a 'while', you will have just a story and a few small security changes which prob. needed making anyway.

Best of luck with the new house! Hope to see you camping again soon!

Dave


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad your car has found it's way back to you.

Good luck with your new house and selling the old one.

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The prayers of an 8 year old can move mountains and return Camry's. What a blessing!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie,

Glad the car is back with you. Hope the move to a new house will take you away from anyone who would rip you off. Sadly however, people are sometimes robbed and otherwise violated in "good" neighborhoods too. Car thefts happen just about anywhere, it seems. But certainly, some places are definitely better than some other places. The best to you and your family.

Bill


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie,

As the old saying goes, "something good always comes out of something bad". It's good to hear the Camry is back home. Good luck on the sell of your old house and happy homecomeing on your new home.

BTW, Me and DW are looking forward to meeting everybody for the first time in May. It will be here before you know it.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm so glad that all turned out well. Your attitude is inspiring!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Nick

THAT IS AWESOME (from the wife here). That was such a bummer start to the Fall rally gathering but so glad it has turned around for you.

C-


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> This is why I love this forum so much. We are a family (sometimes I call us a "tribe").


Family? Tribe?... I'm fond of 'Cult'!









Anyway, glad to hear you recovered your car and all is good.









Happier Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

glad to hear you got the camry back, and best of luck with your new home.

darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Reverie,

Nice to know you have the missing "family member" back in the drive where it belonged all the time. sunny Good luck in locating a new home and in selling your present one.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Rev,

Scrap the car, the new house calls for a NEW 1-ton diesel dually in the new garage.

Glad things worked out.

Tribe Member HP


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Reverie said:


> In the end nobody was killed or hurt, our car is back in the driveway actually a little better than when it departed (I had them fix a few other things) and we have something to talk about for years to come. Thank you for listening to my babblings but I thought you might find this interesting.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]65293[/snapback]​


Yet another reason to be thankful tomorrow. Good luck in the sale of your house.

-Kim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Good to hear the Camry has come home and that your family will have a new residence soon. Good luck selling the house.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great to hear that you have your car back and it looks as good as new sunny

Thor


----------

